# Podcast interview with Athol Kay



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

You can listen to it *here*.

He mentions TAM forum.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Aww. I don't want to hear him, just tell me if he laughs like his alter-ego, Vince Masuka on Dexter.


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

Great interview but the 60 minutes were not enough to cover other topics.

BTW that is a good podcast site.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Forest said:


> Aww. I don't want to hear him, just tell me if he laughs like his alter-ego, Vince Masuka on Dexter.



Great. Now I'm never going to be able to NOT picture him as Vince.


----------

